# Боль в ступне без возможности на нее наступить, боль в пояснично-крестцовом отделе, боль в шейном



## Мира 1990 (21 Апр 2018)

Здравствуйте.

Прошу вас как то мне помочь. Все началось с болей в крестцово поясничном отделе, потом у меня очень стала болеть стопа и опух большеберцовый нерв с внутренней стороны стопы. 

Далее очень стала беспокоить шея и грудной отдел и в конце концов больно открывать челюсть до конца. Назначали диклофинак с витаминами, не помог. Проставила мовалис и витамины, пока ставила все было хорошо, по окончанию все возобновилось. Теперь капают новокаин и в таблетках дают карбамазепин и тиназидин. Покакапали все хорошо, после отмены, все по новой. 

В КТ написали Дегенеративно-дистрофически изменение пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника: хондроз в сегментах L3-S1, потрузии L3-S1. Как быть и что делать, куда мне ехать и кому обратиться. Нога болит, так и в опухшем состоянии, наступать очень больно. На спине долго лежать не могу, при чихании в сидячем положении очень сильно отдает в крестец.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2018)

Анализы соэ, срб, мочевая кислота?


----------



## Мира 1990 (21 Апр 2018)

соэ-6


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Апр 2018)

Когда?
Срб. Мочевая кислота?


----------



## Мира 1990 (21 Апр 2018)

соэ сдавала два дня назад. Что такое срб?

болею уже месяц


----------



## Мира 1990 (10 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, прошла все анализы которые вы просили. И сделала рентген голеностопа и МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела. Нога так и болит и опухоль остаётся, в крестце тоже боль и челюсть при полном открывании болит. Посмотрите пжл что со мной.


----------



## La murr (10 Май 2018)

@Мира 1990, буду Вам благодарна, если в следующем сообщении Вы разместите фото, развернув их.


----------



## Мира 1990 (10 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  помогите пжл мне.

@Доктор Ступин, ещё в дополнение отправляю вам снимки мрт.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Май 2018)

Сакрилеит. Отёчность суставов. АСЛО повышено.
Рекомендую консультацию ревматолога.
Живете в Москве?
Тогда подскажу хорошего.


----------



## Мира 1990 (11 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а в Красноярске не подскажите? Мне предложили блокаду, нужна ли она в моем случае?


----------



## Мира 1990 (11 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, еще я очень часто болею ангинами.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2018)

Не подскажу.
Про Москву спросил, так как на анализах написано Лосинооствровский, такой и в Москве есть.
Блокада, куда?


----------



## Мира 1990 (11 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, блокада в крестец. Вообще это изличимо то что у меня обнаружилось?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Май 2018)

В крестец - правильно.
Все излечимо!


----------



## Мира 1990 (12 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, большое человеческое спасибо.


----------



## Мира 1990 (17 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин,  здравствуйте доктор!!! По вашему наставлению сходила к ревматологу. Мне назначили кучу анализов. Скажите пжл что со мной? И возможно ли изучить эту бяку ногу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2018)

Ничего не нашли. АСЛо повышено. У ревматолога были?


----------



## Мира 1990 (18 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, была у ревматолога. Назначили анализы. Больше ничего не сказали.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

А анализы ему показали, по анализам и осмотру врач делает заключение - диагноз.


----------

